# How to Install Fans?



## sankesh (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello ,
I would like to know how should i install the fan in my cabinet Zebronics Yuvraj
It has Two Place for fans one is the rear and the other is at side (front of the processor fan)
So how should i install exactly mean where to put exhaust and where in?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 5, 2013)

Welcome to TDF 
First of all, those slots are for 80mm fans. Purchase two fans (should cost around 70-80 per fan). Then, fox the fans with the help of screws (they come with the fans) on the cabinet and connect the fan's pin to a molex pin from the PSU.


----------

